# Unterschied zwischen "Global" und "Public"



## Nickie97 (20. Januar 2010)

Hi Gemeinde,

wer kann mir mal schnell und verständlich erklären,

wo ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwischen

Global und Public

?

Gruß,

Nickie


----------



## DrSoong (21. Januar 2010)

Ist im Prinzip das gleiche, Global ist nur aus Kompatibilitätsgründen zu älteren VB-Versionen  enthalten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Joi1981 (21. Januar 2010)

Hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt.... 


Danke an den Doc!


Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Nickie97 (21. Januar 2010)

Danke @DrSoong,


nur ist mir das schon mal irgentwann über den Weg gelaufen, daß ich ne Fehlermeldung bekam
und dann Global in Public umgewandelt habe (oder umgekehrt, weiß nicht mehr genau) und dann
war die Fehlermeldung weg.

War entweder bei VB6 oder bei VBA (Excel97, Excel 2000 oder Excel XP), ist schon länger her....


Gruß und nochmals Danke,

Nickie


----------



## ronaldh (28. Januar 2010)

Nickie97 hat gesagt.:


> Danke @DrSoong,
> 
> 
> nur ist mir das schon mal irgentwann über den Weg gelaufen, daß ich ne Fehlermeldung bekam
> ...



Das war dann vermutlich eine ältere Version, die Public noch nicht kannte.


----------

